# what tree did these come from?



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm curious what these are....the backdrop for the picture is regular lined paper.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd say look at the trees near where you found them and see if you see any on one of those trees.


----------



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

I was unable to identify the tree....I guess the more appropriate question is what is this nut/fruit.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

They look like a walnut that the outer husk hasn't split and come off of... Try splitting one open and post a picture.. Could also maybe be Hickory nuts... Seeing inside would probably tell us what they are.

These are Hickory..


----------



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

This is the inside of a few.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sure looks like a Hickory nut to me.. Very much like a walnut, but hickory nuts are usually more pointed on one end like these.. I've also heard them called pignuts..


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

One type of hickory is called a pignut hickory. I agree, this is a hickory, but I'm not sure which one. There are different types of hickory in different parts of the country.


----------



## ravot22 (Jul 4, 2014)

We live in central Virginia. 







dizzy said:


> One type of hickory is called a pignut hickory. I agree, this is a hickory, but I'm not sure which one. There are different types of hickory in different parts of the country.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not sure which types of hickories grow there.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Hickory is my guess too..


----------



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

Chestnut! I use to work for a man that had them on his property


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Not w/an interior like that. It is something in the walnut family, which includes walnuts, pecans and hickories.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

They don't look like black walnut. 
We have one black walnut tree, drops green fruits golfball size. If you cut the green skin, the stain stays on your hands for days and stinks. They dry and skin turns black, terribly hard to open and they don't split, they stay solid. You end up looking like a mad man whacking them with a hammer and they just go flying left and right....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like an immature shell bark hickory nut.
Mature ones will not usually split that cleanly, and are quite a bit bigger.


----------

